# Shop Fox 1687 - good deal?



## bcurrey (Apr 22, 2014)

Local Craigslist guy has a W-1687 for $350 in the box. Sounds like he's going thru a divorce. I was looking at getting the Harbor Freight one and then came across this. I have a small little shop in the garage with my dads old saws. I have a planer, joiner, table saw, couple bandsaws, etc. is this DC too much for what I need?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Just for reference, this is the Grizzly equivalent.


----------

